# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Garage door on weathertex clad house

## ttenroca

Gday, 
Im starting to clad my extension, not sure about the jamb detail around the garage door opening. The wall thicknesss will be approx 120mm (internal linings, cavity fix weathertex, 90mm studs). What does everyone use? Primed Treated pine comes in 140 x 42, which is probably closest to what I need. Can cut down to 120 easy enough on the table saw. Any have any drawing\details\photos? Can I get it installed (panellift) prior to gyprock on the inside? 
Bit Confused..... 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

You will need to Gyproc before installing the door, the tracks will run along the roof and you will not get plaster sheet on after the door is installed and get a decent job. Depending on the job same probably goes for the walls. Your main issue is making sure any additional timber blocks go in before you sheet the walls and roof for that it would be worth while having a chat to the door installer if you have not already done so. I don't have an answer for your other question, just make sure everything is braced properly.

----------

